# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  Campaña de reforestación en Apurímac generará más de 1,400 empleos temporales

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Programa Construyendo Perú destina inversión superior a los S/. 500 mil*  *Lima, nov. 25 (ANDINA).-* Como parte de la campaña de reforestación para mitigar los efectos del cambio climático, el programa Construyendo Perú tiene previsto sembrar en los próximos días más de un millón de plantones en el departamento de Apurímac, informó hoy la ministra de Trabajo y Promoción del Empleo, Manuela García.  
Mencionó que Construyendo Perú hará un aporte de 502,067 nuevos soles en este departamento, con lo que se podrá beneficiar a 1,473 participantes con empleo temporal. 
Precisó que los trabajos de reforestación de ejecutarán en las provincias de Andahuaylas, Aymaraes, Cotabambas, Chincheros y Grau. 
La ministra García dijo que estas actividades tendrán una duración aproximada de 21 días calendarios. 
El programa Construyendo Perú tiene previsto sembrar 14 millones de plantones a nivel nacional, en coordinación con el Programa de Desarrollo Productivo Agrario Rural (AgroRural) del Ministerio de Agricultura, y se proyecta beneficiar a 20,533 personas con empleo temporal. 
Para campaña de reforestación a nivel nacional, el programa Construyendo Perú aportará siete millones de nuevos soles que serán distribuidos entre los departamentos de Amazonas (426,000), Áncash (1'213,000), Apurímac (1'015,000), Arequipa (90,000) y Ayacucho (1'410,000). 
Asimismo, Cajamarca (1'904,730), Cusco (1'545,000), Huancavelica (2'201,913), Huánuco (404,527), Junín (814,831), La Libertad (1'730,000), Lambayeque (50,000), Lima (385,000), Moquegua (20,000), Piura (550,000), Puno (160,000) y Tacna (80,000).Temas similares: Se inició campaña de reforestación en la región Tacna Los bosques y la economía: 10 millones de nuevos empleos Meta para la próxima campaña de reforestación será sembrar 60 millones de árboles Gobierno lanza campaña nacional de reforestación que generará 128 mil empleos MTPE y Minag inician hoy campaña de forestación que generará más de 44,000 empleos

----------

